# Paying for MAC with Macy's card?



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 20, 2008)

Does anyone know if it's possible to pay for MAC (Macy's counter) with Macy's card? 
I know you can buy Clinique stuff this way, but I just want to make sure if it's like that with MAC counters as well? 


Thanks!


----------



## violet14 (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes you can, I have anyway


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 20, 2008)

you sure can!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 20, 2008)

Ohh great news! (... or is it?! lol) Thank you so much...


----------



## aziajs (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, I thought you could use your Macy's card for anything in the store.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 20, 2008)

And apparently Macy's has a better return policy.  I think 90 days as opposed to 30 (?) as long as you have the box with the sticker on the bottom.


----------



## mishy1210 (Jul 20, 2008)

yes, i've paid with my macy's card.  im pretty sure the macy's standard return policy is 180 days (6 months)...pretty crazy.  

have fun!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 21, 2008)

as long as it is within Macys you can most definetly use your Macy's charge card or gift card.

and if you have a Macy's VISA charge card, you can use that anywhere like any other credit card. store charge cards that dont carry a visa/mc/amex symbol are the ones that can only be used in store (ie the old american eagle ones, victoria secret one)


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Jul 21, 2008)

great question !!
if you apply for the credit card and get that 15% off for two days on the purchase.. does that count for mac too? .. probably not huh.. /=


----------



## benzito_714 (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 

 
_great question !!
if you apply for the credit card and get that 15% off for two days on the purchase.. does that count for mac too? .. probably not huh.. /=_

 
nope
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and it stinks too, if it were i would rack up on mac!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah, all those promotions and coupons always exclude makeup. Not only MAC.


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 

 
_great question !!
if you apply for the credit card and get that 15% off for two days on the purchase.. does that count for mac too? .. probably not huh.. /=_

 

they said that thats the only time you can use any discount when you first open a macys account.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_And apparently Macy's has a better return policy. I think 90 days as opposed to 30 (?) as long as you have the box with the sticker on the bottom._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mishy1210* 

 
_yes, i've paid with my macy's card. im pretty sure the macy's standard return policy is 180 days (6 months)...pretty crazy. 

have fun!_

 
macy's return policy is 180 days, but mac doesn't follow that policy.  mac has their own return policy.  lets say a customer buys a product and uses half of it.  under macy's policy, they could return it, but mac's policy is not to return products that are overly used, so they wouldn't accept the return.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 

 
_great question !!
if you apply for the credit card and get that 15% off for two days on the purchase.. does that count for mac too? .. probably not huh.. /=_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_nope
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and it stinks too, if it were i would rack up on mac!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Yeah, all those promotions and coupons always exclude makeup. Not only MAC._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_they said that thats the only time you can use any discount when you first open a macys account._

 
actually, it does count for the discount.  its not the same as the storewide discount tho.  if the storewide discount is 15%, cosmetics is 10%.  when the storewide discount flexes up to 20%, then cosmetics goes up to 15%.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes you can and b/c of it I am in DEBT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2500


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh my... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you get out of it quickly...


----------



## jdmac (Jul 21, 2008)

yup, i used the Macy's new card discount at the MAC counter when i opened a card a couple months ago. wish i had gotten more!! =)


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 21, 2008)

^Lucky you! I wish I knew about that... boo...


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Jul 21, 2008)

haha. oh goodness. i wish i hadn't asked .. lOl now that i KNOW that i can use it i can imagine all the stuff i can buy.

i've been putting off applying for a macys card bc i didnt know if the discount would include all the makeup lines (including mac). oh mann .. i think i should stay away from macys until i forget lOl...


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Oh my... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you get out of it quickly..._

 
I hope so too but its going to take a while since I am not a full time employee. I just don't use it anymore and I won't until I am debt free.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I pay my bills on time and more than the minimum. Maybe I should just sell my MAC if worst comes to worst. lol


----------



## almmaaa (Jul 21, 2008)

Yep definately can!!!!


----------



## Lvx (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes, you can!
My husband was head of receiving at Macy's and we got a 20% discount (including cosmetics!) but that's about the only positive thing I can say about Macy's. They really are not a good company to work for and the benefits are awful. Right before my husband quit and put in his last 2 weeks I did a MAC haul but from now on I will buy from the MAC store in the mall or online and show them my support without giving my money to Macy's.


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 22, 2008)

yes you can, that is usually the only thing I buy at Macy's


----------



## Dommie (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 

 
_haha. oh goodness. i wish i hadn't asked .. lOl now that i KNOW that i can use it i can imagine all the stuff i can buy.

i've been putting off applying for a macys card bc i didnt know if the discount would include all the makeup lines (including mac). oh mann .. i think i should stay away from macys until i forget lOl..._

 
Yep wait to sign up until you have your MAC list with you cause that's pretty much the only time the discount applies to cosmetics


----------

